# MAC in the Czech Republic



## Vlcatko (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am Vlcatko and I am from the *Czech Republic* (Central Europe). Our country is quite a small one but fortunately we have been blessed by makeup gods and for several years now we have had access to MAC.

I wanted to start this thread to see if there are more people from the Czech Republic on this forum (I know of ONE member who lives here but no others as of yet) and also to help anyone who might be visiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Locations
*We have *3 freestanding stores* (no PRO store) and all three are in *Prague*, our main city. But do not be decieved by the fact that they are stores - they are *really small* and from my experience with MAC overboard, our stores are as small as some counters in other countries. The size goes hand in hand with relatively *small stock *they get - be it regular items or LE items - they only get few pieces of everything and the chances of something being sold out is always there.

*MAC store at Vaclavske namesti* (Wenceslas Square)
Vaclavske namesti 4
110 00 Prague 1
Czech Republic
+420 296 325 492
best way to get there: metro (= subway/underground) station *Mustek* (line A - green) 
notes: first and biggest store, most frequented (sells out first, staff  should speak English), generally nice and attentive MUAs

*MAC store in Palac Flora* (Palac Flora shopping mall)
Vinohradska 151
130 00 Prague 3
Czech Republic
+420 255 742 168
best way to get there: metro (= subway/underground) station *Flora*  (line A - green)
notes: smaller store, still quite frequented, generally nice and attentive MUAs

*MAC store in OC Chodov* (Chodov shopping mall)
Roztylska 19
140 00 Prague 4
Czech Republic
+420 272 075 444
best way to get there: metro (= subway/underground) station *Chodov*  (line C - red)
notes: smaller store, least frequented (you can find some older LE stuff here), some MUAs can be a bit indifferent

*B2M*

you *can* B2M in all 3 stores 
only for *lipsticks* as far as I know - the few times I went B2M I was not able to get anything else than lipstick(s) 
depotted eyeshadow pots are fine, you do not have to have a pan in there - the plastic part is enough 
some MUAs will take empty packaging from Wipes, some won't 
*LE Collections*
We get MOST of the collections that regular stores get but now and then there is a collection we won't get (Trend F/W 09, MAC in Lillyland...). As a general rule we get most of the collections 1 month later after the original release (the big collections are usually available on the 1st of the month, smaller ones can be put out during the month).

As much as the MUAs in our stores are nice and all, they are really not that well informed - I think every other person here on Specktra knows more about the upcomming collections more than they do. Because of this and the fact that they are not THAT friendly to show you the update book or tell you anything more than "come next week we will have a new collection, it is awesome" I am usually kept in the dark about the exact date/collection we will get next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want an approximate release date, check the Release dates for Germany thread where lovely Susanne keeps track of dates for Germany which tends to be 80 % accurate for the Czech Republic as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you ever end up here long enough to register at MAC store and leave them your cell number to recieve updates about the new collections - do not, I repeat DO NOT, count on the information to be of any use to you. They usually send the messages week or more (as much as 3 weeks!) AFTER the release of the collection and by then half of the collection will be sold at all 3 stores! We really get just few of each of the items and they sell FAST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Prices*
Our prices are not the best, sadly. If you think about shopping here for MAC I would think twice - you are better of with prices in the US or even UK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the prices I paid for the products last time I purchased them (conversions calculated by Google, I took the prices from my receipts which include VAT 20 % and price from MAC website, I have no idea about VAT there):
*item - price in CZK = price in USD (regular price in USD)
*Bulk Wipes (100 pcs) - 820 CZK = 43.6 USD (26 USD)
Wipes (45 pcs) - 500 CZK = 26.6 USD (18 USD)
PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50 - 650 CZK = 34.6 USD (30 USD)
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder - 650 CZK = 34.6 USD (22 USD)
PREP+PRIME Refined Zone Treatment - 490 CZK = 26.1 USD (19.5 USD)
Eyeshadow (pot) - 430 CZK = 22.9 USD (14.5 USD)
Eyeshadow (pan) - 320 CZK = 17 USD (11 USD)
Pigment/glitter - 650 CZK = 34.6 USD (19.5 USD)
Paintpot - 510 CZK = 27.1  USD (16.5 USD)
Paint - 500 CZK = 26.6 USD (16.5 USD)
MES - 560 CZK = 29.8 USD (19.5 USD)
most eye pencils - 430 CZK = 22.9 USD (14.5 USD)
Shadestick - 500 CZK = 26.6 USD (16.5 USD)
Fluidline - 460 CZK = 24.5 USD (15 USD)
Pre-made quad - 1070 CZK = 56.9 USD (36 USD)
FIX+ - 480 CZK = 25.5 USD (18 USD)
Brush Cleanser - 320 CZK = 17 USD (11 USD)
#224 brush - 920 CZK = 48.9 USD (28 USD)
PRO Eye Makeup remover - 520 CZK = 27.7 USD (18 USD)
Gently Off Eye and Lip Makeup Remover - 540 CZK = 28.7 USD (18 USD)
Microfine Refinisher - 680 CZK = 36.2 USD (28 USD)
Cremewash - 600 CZK = 31.9 USD (19.5 USD)
Oil Control Lotion - 830 CZK = 44.1 USD (29.5 USD)
Studio Moisture FIX - 820 CZK = 43.7 USD (29.5 USD)
Mineralize All Over Lotion - 900 CZK = 47.9 USD (29.5 USD)
Blot Powder - 620 CZK = 33 USD (22 USD)
MSFN - 720 CZK = 38.4 USD (26 USD)
Studio FIX Powder+Foundation - 750 CZK = 40 USD (26 USD)
Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 - 720 CZK = 38.4 USD (29.5 USD)
Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation - 910 CZK = 48.4 USD (32 USD)
Mineralize Blush - 700 CZK = 37.2 USD (21 USD)
BPB - 570 CZK = 30.4 USD (18.5 USD)
Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer - 440 CZK = 23.5 USD (16.5 USD)
PRO Palette Eye Shadow x4 - 100 CZK = 5.3 USD (5 USD)
PRO Palette Eye Shadow x15 - 400 CZK = 21.3 USD (14 USD)
Dazzleglass - 550 CZK = 29.3 USD (18 USD)
Lipglass, Lustreglass - 470 CZK = 25 USD (14 USD)
Lip Conditioner (tube) - 400 CZK = 21.3 USD (14.5 USD)
Brush set (3-5 brushes + holder/bag) - 1750 CZK = 93.3 USD (49.5 USD)
Brow Set - 420 CZK = 22.3 USD (15 USD)
Studio FIX Lash - 400 CZK = 21.3 USD (13 USD)

If you have any other questions regarding MAC and the Czech Republic, I would be most happy to answer them to my best ability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you!

I was in Prague last July and visited the MAC store at Wenceslas Square


----------



## kittykit (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey there, Vlcatko! Good to see someone from Prague and loves MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great information on MAC CZ. Since I live/work near to the Chodov store, I get to check out the place a few times a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One thing about the LE collections is they don't usually have them in big quantities, hence those in Wenceslas Square sold out so quickly. I never bother to go there unless I wanna say HI to one of the MAs or the particular collection isn't available in Chodov. I can't speak for the store in Flora since I've been there 3 times before. The one in Chodov usually has plenty of older LE items and chances of getting the new LE item is higher since almost no tourists go there *lol* 

My experience with MAC MAs here so far is great, except for one who no longer works there. I usually only walk in if one of them is working. I'm too lazy to make my way to the one in Wenceslas Square and I don't find the MAs that helpful. 

The stores here may have different policies for B2M. I know you can't change some LE lipsticks like the ones from Give Me Liberty of London and Hello Kitty. I was told because they've special packaging and the items from such collections are always 20CZK more expensive.

I agree we don't have good prices here. That's why whenever my fiance is in the US, I get him to bring me stuffs from MAC. I travel overseas a few times a year, I always make sure I stock up my regular MAC items.


----------



## lunamaris (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for this information! I live in Vienna and want to visit Prague soon & was looking for Mac-Stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The prices are the same, but we don't have B2M here.


----------



## kfs2840 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi
  	We visited your city last week.  We were with a young couple that was just married.  The girl was a exchange student the US in 2000 and stayed with our daughter's family.  I would like to learn  Czech.


----------



## Chester (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for your post Vlcatko! My parents live an hours drive away from the Czech border, it's a smooth 2 hours journey to visit Prague. And really I should make another visit to your wonderful city (and the MAC stores, this time) when I'm home from college.

  	Chester


----------



## FantasticMe (Apr 10, 2012)

*Hi, *
  	I'm from Denamark and very into make up and beauty. So, maybe I'm planning a visit to Prague this summer.
  	I just wanted to know how much is the lipsticks? I'm so in loooove with MAC lipsticks, though they are really expensive here


----------



## ellinis64 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello from Greece! MAC store in Brno? Thanks


----------



## Blondina (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello, I see that the topic has unanswered posts, but I do hope that I will get replies 

  	I am coming to Prague at the begining of November, for a few days, and I definitely do not want to miss visiting MAC stores..I live in Serbia, and here we can only dream about MAC 

  	Can anyone help me with the prices..I am interested mostly in FACE AND BODY FOUNDATION 120ML, PRO LONGWEAR FOUNDATION and STUDIOFIX FLUID.. can someone tell me prices for these products, please.

  	Thanks in advance and greetings from Serbia


----------

